# Looking for ccw class



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

I was wanting to take a ccw class within 50 miles of Mio. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Birddogm33 said:


> I was wanting to take a ccw class within 50 miles of Mio. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Try looking for a CPL class instead. Go to any gun store or range and ask them for information concerning them. Many gun shop/ranges have them around here. Lately they ahve been holding more nad they are filling up quick.

Skinner


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Check with - Ray's Guns - He's located in Hillman - 989-742-4226


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

The Training Team hold one once every other month in Clare. It is a one day deal, all day on a Saturday.

I took it last summer, I highly reccomend them. It is a father and son team, they do a great job.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Look at the Michigan Gun Owners web site.


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

Fast Cash & Guns in Alpena does a CCW Class at least once a month just West of WalMart. Phone for scheduled times @ 989-356-9664


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

what is a CPL?


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

CPL = Concealed Pistol License


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

CCW= Concealed Carry Weapon


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

Check out glennie sportsman club there 20 miles,
from mio they most of the time give classes once a
month give rich a call at....[989]-735-2231


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info fella's


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Might be a little over 50 miles for you, but one day class on Saturday's at Port City Pistol, in Muskegon, MI.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

http://www.mcrgo.org/mcrgo/default.asp


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

CCW = carrying a concealed weapon, its the offense if you get caught carrying without a cpl
At least thats what my instructor told me...


----------



## zelda (Dec 12, 2008)

It's actually a CPL = Concealed Pistol License. That's what you get from your county. It's loosely called a CCW. If you take the class and pass all the tests you'll be good. I'd make sure that you have certified instructors. Mine were all NRA certified.


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

The class in Alpena at Fast Guns mentioned above is by Certified NRA instructors.


----------

